# Atari Is Not Well



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Today my brother texted me saying he believed Atari was egg-bound. She is our barred rock and our best layer. She lays just about every day and her eggs always have a little uneven top. He said she was lethargic and not wanting to go out with the other chickens. She just stood in one spot. When I got home, he came up to the car with a shell-less, rubbery egg "sack" that was connected to another smaller one. The bigger sack had a yolk, and both had poop/fluid on them. Atari's eyes are droopy and her tail is down. She did some scratching in the dirt, but overall, she does not look well. Her crop is also very squishy and watery feeling, I may add. I have isolated her in a small cage with a makeshift nest box, food, and water. What do you think is wrong? Will she get better with time after laying the mushy "egg"? Thank you. Pictures of Atari and egg below.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Update: We think it is sour crop because her crop is mushy so we put her in a cage without food or water. This is what we are supposed to do according to most chicken websites. She has not pooped any since laying that malformed rubbery egg "sack".


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's a shell-less egg , they happen on occasion.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> It's a shell-less egg , they happen on occasion.


Why is she lethargic and not defacating?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Update: Atari had sour crop and it passed overnight. We kept her in a cage without food or water and the blockage that was causing the sour crop passed and the infection cleared. She is much better and her crop is back to normal firmness.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Since she laid her egg,hopefully she'll recover.For future egg bound purposes,set the hen in warm water.It relaxes the muscles and the egg is passed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad to hear she's better. I have one that lays an egg like that on ocassion and looks sick if it doesn't come out right away.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ is correct. Warm water soaks are best. Not only does warm water relax muscles, it expands innards letting the egg pass. Gently massaging the hens underside front to rear while soaking helps encourage the hen to move the egg along. Lubing just inside and outside the vent with olive oil helps the hen push the egg out more easily.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope Atari is still doing well.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I hope Atari is still doing well.


She is doing well.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy to hear Atari recovered.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So wigwam, what else is going on in your life?


----------

